# http://noisytoy.net



## noisytoy (Oct 3, 2003)

This site exists not very long, so keep in mind it has some childish manners! But maybe you'll like it!

http://noisytoy.net


----------



## Darfion (Oct 8, 2003)

Sorry about the late reply. Strange ideas but a good one. My only concern is the use of frames. Remove the frames firstly.  Everything seems to be squeezed to the edges of the page and is not easily read.
That's just my opinion though.


----------



## noisytoy (Oct 8, 2003)

ahm... You're right about that, but which resolution do you use? I use 1024, and it fits just right. And I really want those pics 400x600, so there's not much choice for me...
But thanks for the nice comments! I appreciate!


----------



## crystalview (Oct 8, 2003)

I might agree with the frames idea.  Some good shots, but the site needs a bit of rearrangement.  Its confusing to get around


----------



## noisytoy (Oct 9, 2003)

Uhm... but my statistics says that most of the users don't use 800x600 anymore, and in bigger format it has a good size. So why restyling?


----------



## crystalview (Oct 9, 2003)

I guess its just a personal thing.  Statistics are fine, but its not really the screen size, its the overall layout of the site that I don't like. The frames are irritating  Just a personal thing, others might love it.  .  I on the otherhand don't care for it.  No offense.


----------



## crystalview (Oct 9, 2003)

by the way, mine is not even close to done, but you can knock mine if you want.  

http://acrystalview.com/


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 9, 2003)

Most people have more than 800X600 but not all and you want as many people to see your site as possable.  I suggest making it work with 800X600, and if hte person enlarges it, the site expands and is more useable that way, or create 2 versions of hte site, one for 800X600 and one for larger.  :0)


----------



## noisytoy (Oct 10, 2003)

that's a good idea, I'll keep that in mind, thanks!


----------



## noisytoy (Oct 10, 2003)

crystalview said:
			
		

> by the way, mine is not even close to done, but you can knock mine if you want.
> 
> http://acrystalview.com/



But hey! I've got 1024x768 pc-screen on my laptop, and i still have a horizontal scrollbar! Maybe you should make that logo way smaller!


----------



## crystalview (Oct 10, 2003)

Ehhh....enough.  I'm tired of hearing about 1024x blah blah blah...  You asked for comments, you got them.  Its constructive criticism.  I apoligize if you're offended.  Maybe I will shrink the header,  thanks for the info.


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 10, 2003)

noisytoy said:
			
		

> crystalview said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



instead of shrinking the logo, tell the html to use a % for the width.  Say the height of the image is the same as the frame, then tell html to make the height = 100%, then when the page is resized, itll resize the logo.  :0).  an example would be &lt;img src = "somepic.jpg" height = 100%>  .  in theory you should specify the width as well but that will mess things up or make it more complicated, hehe.  I did it with just height on mine and it works fine.  :0).

Just my 2 cents *1.2 cents american*'s worth.  :0).


----------



## noisytoy (Oct 11, 2003)

crystalview said:
			
		

> Ehhh....enough.  I'm tired of hearing about 1024x blah blah blah...  You asked for comments, you got them.  Its constructive criticism.  I apoligize if you're offended.  Maybe I will shrink the header,  thanks for the info.




wowwowwow! May I quote you? "but you can knock mine if you want", so I don't see the problem! It wasn't meant to be mean or something, I just wondered! Sorry!

Anyway, I build a little site for 800x600, from now on you can choose. Any got some tips? I can handle it!

http://noisytoy.net


----------



## noisytoy (Nov 2, 2003)

this is the new edition!

http://noisytoy.net 

Changed the whole look and I think it's quit the style I want. 

I'm looking for cool photo-sites to link to, got any suggestions?


----------

